# Tickets to Medieval Times Dinner show!!



## carl2591 (Sep 20, 2010)

wheres a good place to buy them or who is doing tours for them.. 

found one place that is like across the street with the 43/ 34 deal. place called billy boys discount tickets.. ever heard of them??

look like $43 adult and $34 kids is the best deal going short of a TS tour.. 
they(TS) are giving 2 free tickets and addtl tickets at 42.

I saw a place on craigslist talking about tours and it sounded like waste,, er west gate stuff.. did one last year in july so we are past there time limit.. 

hey i can take a couple hrs of abuse.. I just tell them I have 5 ts already I got on resale for $1 on ebay.. or that I have 2 SA weeks that cost me under $600 a year and I get into their resort with them.. it kinda put a wrench in there sales lies..

man wish i had my tug t-shirts..


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Sep 20, 2010)

Buy online at Medievaltimes.com and use code 29WEB. We just used this for the castle in Illinois a week ago and made every ticket 29.95. Give it a try it should still work. The kids love to go there and see the knights.


Jason


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Sep 21, 2010)

I bought using Mideval times web site
got a great discount

no problem
that was in June


----------



## krmlaw (Sep 21, 2010)

i was looking at doing this - is it really hokey?


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 21, 2010)

Medieval Times always reminds me of the movie "The Cable Guy".

Jim Carrey and Matthew Broderick go to Medieval Times, and Janeane Garafalo is their wiatress.

Matthew: "Can I get some silverware please?"

Janeane: "There was no silverware in medieval times, so there is no silverware AT Medieval Times."

Matthew: "But they had Pepsi???"

Janeane: "Come on, dude, I've got a lot of tables..."


It's a riot.  The really hokie thing is the way they get you to cheer for your knight, wear your little hat, and show your colors.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 21, 2010)

*Shux Upon'm.*




Sea Six said:


> The really hokie thing is the way they get you to cheer for your knight, wear your little hat, and show your colors.


The have the same kind of nonsense at the Pirates dinner show. 

Ditto Dolly Parton's Dixie Stampede when that used to be in Orlando. 

I have no complaint with cheering sections for customers who go for that sort of thing.  For the rest of us who just want to eat the dinner & watch the show, they need a non-cheering section somewhere, maybe way in the back of the peanut gallery or some such. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## krmlaw (Sep 21, 2010)

do you guys think a 15 month old would  be amused?


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Sep 21, 2010)

We went this past February to the one in Orlando and my son was 19 months old. He enjoyed it so much he wouldn't feed himself. I had to put the chicken in his mouth otherwise he would have just watched the show and skipped the meal. 

Jason


----------



## carl2591 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Buy online at Medievaltimes.com and use code 29WEB. We just used this for the castle in Illinois a week ago and made every ticket 29.95. Give it a try it should still work. The kids love to go there and see the knights.
> 
> 
> Jason



thanks that worked good.. they have that on the website as well but not in bold print..

what kills me is the $3.00 per ticket processing fee.. hell they are doing NOTHING on this deal the internet is doing all the workk.. 

I am going to send a email to them and complain about the $12.00 (3x4=12) rip off charge.  

thanks again


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 21, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> do you guys think a 15 month old would  be amused?



If your long haired, muscular, Fabio-looking knight picks you as his damsel, I hope your husband isn't the jealous type!


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Sep 22, 2010)

We loved it
Gram, myself, a female 24 and a male 24

all thought it was great
it was our first time


----------



## trinaqueen (Sep 23, 2010)

*Travelzoo-Best of Orlando*

Just in case anyone is looking for cheap tickets for similar dinner shows.  I bought some today from BestOfOrlando.com.  

I know I've seen Medieval Times on there a few times so keep checking closer to your date.

Arabian Nights is $32.72
And Upside Down Dinner Show is $34


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 23, 2010)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Buy online at Medievaltimes.com and use code 29WEB. We just used this for the castle in Illinois a week ago and made every ticket 29.95.


If this code works in Orlando, that may be the best deal.

UndercoverTourist.com has them for $41.95/$32.95, total price shipped.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Sep 24, 2010)

MichaelColey said:


> If this code works in Orlando, that may be the best deal.
> 
> UndercoverTourist.com has them for $41.95/$32.95, total price shipped.



They actually have it up on the website now. It is good through 10/31 and is good everywhere except for Myrtle Beach and Toronto. Hope this helps.

Jason


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Sep 24, 2010)

I accidentally posted twice and don't know how to delete it.

Jason


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 24, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> i was looking at doing this - is it really hokey?



If it is anything like Arabian Knights, it is very hokey.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes, pretty hokey.


----------



## krmlaw (Sep 27, 2010)

BUT ... would a 15 month old be amused?


----------



## Numismatist (Sep 27, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> BUT ... would a 15 month old be amused?



Not really, it's dark, noisy, and lots of story lines that I sometimes have difficulty following...

Lots of violence towards the knights via sword fights and other medieval weapons.  More geared to the older crowds.

I waited until my youngest was 9 before taking her; although, I have seen much younger kids there from time to time.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Hokey Is As Hokey Does.*




dioxide45 said:


> If it is anything like Arabian Knights, it is very hokey.


Yeh -- but at least Arabian Nights puts on its high-energy riding show in a way that lets people just sit back & watch, without whipping up all that phony-baloney _Yay-Boo_ business. 

( Just saying. )

BTW, after scoring free Arabian Nights tickets a few years ago as timeshare tour freebies, we went to the show with friends including a lady who declared afterward that it was the best show she's ever seen.  I wouldn't go that far myself, but it is a pretty good show -- specially in comparison with Dolly Parton's Dixie Stampede & Sleuth's Mystery Dinner Show & the Pirates dinner show, which all pale in comparison.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Oct 11, 2010)

Sea Six said:


> If your long haired, muscular, Fabio-looking knight picks you as his damsel, I hope your husband isn't the jealous type!



My 9 year old daughter actually got the Knight's Ribbon (but not the rose) in our section. We were sitting in the first row (hey, we were on vacation!).

She had gotten into a stare down with the Knight from the next section, booing him loudly and giving him the thumbs down. Our Knight gave her the ribbon and blew her a kiss.

It was a great time! In Orlando, they have a little museum out back. Go early, buy a beer and look around.






Refills are $7...

PS
We got our tickets on the Medieval Times website and used a coupon code. Under 2yo might have a tough time following the story, but sword fights are always cool to watch. My 7yo son loved it.


----------

